# Layout Boats



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Been thinking about getting a layout boat for next season and I remember a post that someone wrote on here about the fish and game watching them hunt out of their layout. Do any of you think they might outlaw these type of boats ? I would hate to spend a grand on something I wont be able to use in a year.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Not much chance of that happening!

The reasoning behind that post was plain and simple jealously of DiverFreak and the other layout guys bagging birds when they weren’t killing any.

Only things that could get you into trouble hunting out of a layout boat are hunting inside a rest area or heavy weather after you get out on the water.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

What kind are you looking for? Diverfreaks boat is nice for hunting open water. However it looks heavy and you need a bigger boat with a motor to haul it around. 
Mine is light weight (20 lbs.), I can carry, paddle or drag and hide mine anywhere.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

It all depends on what your after... you want puddle ducks get a marsh rat they hide up good in the weeds, you want to really go after diver ducks go with a open water boat... Tony's is the ONLY way to go... with open water layout you have to have at least 8 or 9 dozen fakes and a boat to tender. with marsh rat you dont have to had much more than what you already have. tendering boats is not against the law just dont rally birds. the Idea with an open water boat is to set up between rafts of birds... marsh rats can be used for open water.... BUT have to high of a profile and will flare birds. its hard to get puddle birds in open water becouse puddles drop down to high on finishing... so really you need to decide what fits your style of hunting the best.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

blackdog said:


> What kind are you looking for? Diverfreaks boat is nice for hunting open water. However it looks heavy and you need a bigger boat with a motor to haul it around.
> Mine is light weight (20 lbs.), I can carry, paddle or drag and hide mine anywhere.


What brand of boat is that ?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

They work great until EVERYONE gets one :roll: . Just like a boat.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> They work great until EVERYONE gets one :roll: . Just like a boat.


 :lol: Pretty much.

I looked at the ones that Artoxx handmade and they were pretty sweet. Didn't seem real high profile either... made out of foam insulation and fiberglassed right Artoxx? I don't remember how heavy he said they were but he had an oarlock system that looked pretty cool too. I agree that it depends on what you're after.... some of the stuff that looks good dragged out on a boat doesn't sound like much fun when you're trying to get into tight spots away from everyone else or at least to places where you're going to have to cart it a good ways in.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Gaston said:


> Do any of you think they might outlaw these type of boats ? I would hate to spend a grand on something I wont be able to use in a year.


was checked 4 or so times this last season in my layout boats. never had a problem. the fed guys thought they looked pretty cool! the state guys were more interested in me having all the right gear for my tender boat. so no they wont go illegal next year. i do agree that you will see alot more layouts next season. its just that way. but im sure you will still be able to find many places to put up a layout spread. their is lots of open water around. the real question to ask yourself is what type of hunting do you want to do? once you have nailed that the decision is already made. a marsh rat has a bit more versatility to it, but does have a high profile on open water. can hide that thing better in the grass than an open water layout.

the true question is puddle ducks or diver ducks???


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> They work great until EVERYONE gets one . Just like a boat.


How true that is. Maybe I should of kept my mouth shut on this whole subject. Thats why I sold my boat with a mud motor years ago. Showing up at the boat ramp at 7am and not finding a parking spot or motoring out as far as I could go only to find other guys with mud motors already there.

Marsh Rats look like nice boats and all, but 68 lbs. vs. 20 lbs. to me there's comparison.

Bob, sent you a PM.

Great post/pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been looking at the boats made by Lake Bonneville here in utah I'd be hunting mostly on utah lake with a tender boat. How do they work with goose hunting ? not many pictures of dead geese useing these boats.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Gaston said:


> I've been looking at the boats made by Lake Bonneville here in utah I'd be hunting mostly on utah lake with a tender boat. How do they work with goose hunting ? not many pictures of dead geese useing these boats.


I did get a goose out of my boat at the first part of the season... from what I know if the geese come in low like skirting the water with there wings you'll get them, but most geese enter like puddle ducks and fat chance on getting them. I used to put some goose floaters in my spread, but i still flared some birds so out they came..... Once again you cant go wrong with Tony's boats good choice!!


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

357bob said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > What kind are you looking for? Diverfreaks boat is nice for hunting open water. However it looks heavy and you need a bigger boat with a motor to haul it around.
> ...


+1 and what model?


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I didn't know Bonneville and tony are the same. I should have figured it out


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Gaston said:


> I didn't know Bonneville and tony are the same. I should have figured it out


you know on his boat he also has removable doors and that waterfauge camo that is a killer so you just might get them geese with that setup after all!!!!!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> honkerfool said:
> 
> 
> > They work great until EVERYONE gets one :roll: . Just like a boat.
> ...


Yeah we built them out of structural foam and fiberglassed over them, but they are a kind of midpoint between one of tony's boats and a full on duck boat, they sit about half as high as say a 12' jon boat, but at least twice as high as a marsh rat. AND, they are a lot heavier than we thought they would be, closer to 120# or so. One guy can use them, but two makes it a LOT easier. 'Course we end up taking both of them out at the same time which also makes them twice as hard to hide. 

They are big enough to mount a long shaft or outboard on, but small enough to row pretty easy.
We experimented with some water flauge ideas as well, but there are still a lot of kinks to be worked out of that system. :wink:

Some version of tony's boat with a trolling motor or something on it would be perfect, but don't know if that is possible. I am sure if it is that he is working on it.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Layout boats! There are so many types and all of them have there place! I have owned a aquapod, a marshrat and loved both of them! I did shoot birds out of them but never had them behiving me all day! I designed this boat to be able to hunt any situation. It is a low profile boat, which is the most important thing when hunting open water! Kinda like the stealth to radar! I designed this boat around both the above mentioned boats plus a true layout! My boats paddle as good as a aquapod"My opinion", the also motor as good as a marshrat with a trolling motor"my opinion". They roughly weigh 90lbs. I have in the works a dolly system that will hook to a mountain bike or pull like a hand cart. The doors are for shooting puddlers and Geese! We have some cool things in the works for gearing this boat up as a open water goose killer and they will be available by next season. I didnt chase geese with this boat last season! I wanted to but wanted to wait till next season as i will have a few things perfected! If they have not outlawed layouts in a hundred years i dont think the will ever outlaw them. I disagree that they will only work for a while, where else are the birds going to rest, loaf and feed? In the open Air? Every peice of water thats 5 acres or more is big enough for a layout. Am i telling you to buy my boat, No,! If you do happen to buy one ,prepare to get addicted, if you dont, i am sure there are other boats out there that will suit you. I do stand behind my boats and they produce! I dont want to talk #'s but they work. Layout hunting isnt a gurantee everytime. You have to scout, you have to be familiar with your equipment and with what the birds are doing and how to set your spread, its not rocket science but every body of water is different and the birds react different! If any of you get serious and are kicking tires give me a shout and i will answer any of your questions for you. We have in the works for early to mid summer a "Lake Bonneville Layout Boat sponsored". layout palooza with a trap shooting contest and will be shooting out my boats. I cant give all the details but a boat will be up for grabs! I am trying to hash out the details and get a bunch of sponsors to pitch in to make it an all day event. Hoping to have great prizes and vendors there! Again, if you have any question let me know! I am not a layout czar but i have spent 1000's of hours perfecting the way to hunt Utah out of one!

DiverFreak


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...a layout palooza? *(())*

will folks be shooting for score out of the apparition?...if so, that'l be a riot....no doubt a HUMBLEING experience, and a heck of alot of fun!!

some of you may not be familliar with Tonys creation so here you go.
http://www.lakebonnevillelayoutboats.com/


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Longgun said:


> ...a layout palooza? *(())*
> 
> will folks be shooting for score out of the apparition?...if so, that'l be a riot....no doubt a HUMBLEING experience, and a heck of alot of fun!!
> 
> ...


Yes we will be shooting out of an apparition on the water at clay pigeons! Still working out how to make it fair for the begginer to the expert but a boat will be up for grabs. We have the location just working out the other formalities. Should be a wealth of knowledge of waterfowlers and local vendors there! I will keep you posted as it comes together!

DiverFreak


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a good time diverfreak.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> They roughly weigh 90lbs. I have in the works a dolly system that will hook to a mountain bike or pull like a hand cart.


This I think would be a huge selling point for folks that go any distance to get to huntable water but don't have a tender to go along with the layout.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha it's A LOT harder than ya'll think...

It takes a lot more than just a *Layout Boat*...

You need anywhere from *10, 15, 20+ Dozen Diver Decoys*...

Also, key element in your success a good *Tender Boat*...

ADD all that up..._$1,000 + $2,000 + $15,000_ = *$18,000*.

Oh Oh Oh! Almost forgot...ya also need the knowledge of how to set your open water spread up, where to place your boat in that spread, and you need atleast two guys to run the whole operation.


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Be careful with a layout boat on Utah Lake! That is one dangerous lake.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bugleboy said:


> Haha it's A LOT harder than ya'll think...
> 
> It takes a lot more than just a *Layout Boat*...
> 
> ...


I don't get this post... are you just trying to discourage folks from even trying this or what? I would imagine that folks selling boats would be quite happy to have so much interest.... after all, isn't that what taking all the guys out this past fall was about? I don't imagine that guys would be trying to put something together again this fall just to scare everyone off with dollar signs when they look to get into a boat or the sport themselves. :? I think the layout idea with a dolly is a fantastic idea for guys who want to ride out dikes at OB, Public, or the Turpin unit to do some layout hunting out beyond distances they'd have to hike to, let alone trying to hunt Unit 1 at Farmington like some folks did this year with pretty regular success. What you seem to be saying is that beyond a shadow of a doubt that there is no way a guy could hunt a layout on a smaller body of water, maybe waist deep with just a few dozen dekes, no tender and only his dog as a backup? I don't see any reason that wouldn't work.... on a whole lot of shallow places.

Oh, and before I forget, the float tube idea I was kicking around (no pun intended), does work as long as you can recline your seat all the way back so you're basically laying flat. I wore a gray Easton fleece I had to match up with the water and it worked fine. Hell of a workout too doing a situp every time you come up to shoot. 8) If you don't have 18 grand laying around or have folks willing to spot you that kind of money, there is a cheaper, possibly lighter way to experience some of the same kind of fun. Wear a life jacket... wind and bigger swells make for an interesting day. -)O(-


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Bugle boy is right in some aspects but, you only need 6 decoys depending on where you are hunting! We hunted the gsl late this season with 7 oldsquaw decoys and had great success on them as well as goldeneys and shovelers! I throw out 250 decoys because i can, doesnt mean i have too, and when i am running two layouts in seperate spots i hve 100-125 per boat. This layout has a trolling motor mount which will enable everyone to hunt without a tender, kind of a pain in the butt, but very doable, i use to do it with my marsh rat. Just throw 4-5 decoys on it and away i went. Kinda sucked running down crips but it was better than paddling. You dont need a 15,000 dollar boat these days you can get by with a 1000.00 tender and a 15 horse outboard on it, speed isnt the game, just transportation. The dolly will work and like i said, this boat will produce in 4 inches of water on a few acres pond!


DiverFreak


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

my three layouts cost me less than a grand....but a million hours of work :lol: 

for sure a two man operation. like DF said, decoys can range at whatever # you want to use!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Bugle boy is right in some aspects but, you only need 6 decoys depending on where you are hunting! We hunted the gsl late this season with 7 oldsquaw decoys and had great success on them as well as goldeneys and shovelers! I throw out 250 decoys because i can, doesnt mean i have too, and when i am running two layouts in seperate spots i hve 100-125 per boat. This layout has a trolling motor mount which will enable everyone to hunt without a tender, kind of a pain in the butt, but very doable, i use to do it with my marsh rat. Just throw 4-5 decoys on it and away i went.
> DiverFreak


Am I reading that right that you would put dekes right on the Marshrat? Thats pretty cool.... hadn't thought about putting them right up on you. Those Marshrats run what, about 800 bucks or so?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he meant that he throws them up on it while he is traveling to the spot he will hunt, and then deploys them out into the water around him, but I have seen people put decoys on top of their boats, coffins etc, to give them a less distinct profile. And god knows I could be wrong, maybe he DOES put them all over the boat. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

HMMM... BB, I guess the few times I went out with a heck of alot less decoys than what you said were just flukes. Sorry to say bud but the amount of decoys needed is very optional, but can be helpfull. Sounds like you are worried about other people getting in on the action, you guys put the nails in your own coffins posting up the pics of your hunts. To think the added pressure within that style of hunting isnt going to make things tougher in that area is foolish. But I think most guys have come to expect that in Utah. And if there is one thing I know about serious hunters is even if they dont make good coin they usually seem to come up with the money for the gear or everyone puts all there junk together to make it happen. I dont make a ton of money but coming up with 20 doz diver decoys is far from a problem I just know I sure as heck would never want to put that many blocks out to kill a couple divers. I do agree though it is pretty fun to shoot birds out in the open water like that! Now if you could just consistently kill mallet heads out of them, then you just might have something going. Maybe DF's doors might help make it happen.


----------

